# No hay mal que por bien no venga



## cirrus

*No hay mal que por bien no venga

*Como se traduce este dicho al ingles ?

I had always thought this meant every cloud has a silver lining.  Have I got the wrong end of the stick? 

Gracias a todos de ante mano


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

Salve!

_''When life gives you lemons, make lemonade.''_
_''Every cloud has a silver lining.''_
Esto significa lo mismo, aunque no es una traducción literal, sí da el mismo entender. En español se traduciría como, ''cuando la vida te da limones, has limonada''. O sea, que en una mala situación la mejor solución no es lamentarse, sino sacarle provecho al asunto. 
''Every cloud has a silver lining'', si lo traducimos literalmente significa, ''toda nube tiene un borde de plata''. Ya se que esto no quiere decir nada en español, el sentido para la mente anglosajona es, que aunque las nubes son grises cuando hay una tormenta, despues de ésta, se empieza a ver el sol brillar en los bordes de la nube... o sea de un color plateado, brillante blanco... etc. Caveat, no hay que confundirse con esto porque no significa lo mismo, más bien quiere decir que ''la aflicción no dura para siempre'' y que al igual que el sol sale después de una tormenta así mismo hay esperanza que el mal no durará.

Vuestro más fiel y humilde _imperator_,

Augusto-César, _Imperator_


----------



## Enlasarenas

Hola forer@s!!

Os escribo de vuelta en España tras mi breve estancia en la increíble ciudad de Manchester (what a lively city!!!). 

Quisiera añadir solamente una matización a la luz de este hilo, y es que hay un dicho muy similar en español: "A mal tiempo buena cara" y la verdad es que lo podía haber aplicado a la perfección a partir del segundo día de haber llegado a tierras inglesas, pues no dejó de llover hasta mi regreso a España. 

No sé muy bien si el significado es exactamente el mismo que el anterior, pero sí me hace recordar una mítica canción de una película igual de clásica "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid" que decía: 

"Cry is not for me, 'cause I ain't gonna stop the rain by complaining, beacuase I'm freeeeee....." (Raindrops keep falling on my head)

¡Un saludo!
Arenas


----------



## Enlasarenas

Enlasarenas said:
			
		

> Hola forer@s!!
> 
> ..."*A mal tiempo buena cara*" y la verdad es que lo podía haber aplicado a la perfección a partir del segundo día de haber llegado a tierras inglesas, pues no dejó de llover hasta mi regreso a España.
> 
> No sé muy bien si el significado es exactamente el mismo que el anterior, pero sí me hace recordar una mítica canción de una película igual de clásica "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid" que decía:
> 
> "Cry is not for me, 'cause I ain't gonna stop the rain by complaining, beacuase I'm freeeeee....." (Raindrops keep falling on my head)
> 
> ¡Un saludo!
> Arenas


 
Ahora que lo pienso, me ha surgido la duda acerca de si se dice "A mal tiempo..." o "Al mal tiempo...", yo diría la primera, aunque la segunda no me suena mal del todo...

¡Gracias!


----------



## Terry Mount

"It's an ill wind that blows no good" ?

"Every cloud has a silver lining."

Y ése de la limonada sí que es bueno.


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

_Every cloud has a silver lining _- significa que hay esperanza después de la tormenta.
No es lo mismo decir que cuando algo malo nos sucede, hay que tomar lo mejor. Tener esperanza y cambiar algo malo a bueno no tiene nada que ver lo uno con lo otro. Lo de la limonada sí va con la idea de ''a mal tiempo buena cara''... yo prefiero decir ''a'' y no ''al'' aunque no creo que esté incorrecta ésta última.

Vuestro fiel _imperator_

Augusto César, _Imperator_


----------



## Enlasarenas

Augusto-Cesar said:
			
		

> _Every cloud has a silver lining _- significa que hay esperanza después de la tormenta.
> No es lo mismo decir que cuando algo malo nos sucede, hay que tomar lo mejor. Tener esperanza y cambiar algo malo a bueno no tiene nada que ver lo uno con lo otro. Lo de la limonada sí va con la idea de ''a mal tiempo buena cara''... yo prefiero decir ''a'' y no ''al'' aunque no creo que esté incorrecta *ésta última*.
> 
> Vuestro fiel _imperator_
> 
> Augusto César, _Imperator_


 
Muchas gracias por sacarnos de dudas.

Su emperador me va a permitir que le corrija un acento innecesario en "ésta" pues ahí funciona como adjetivo, no como pronombre, ya que "última" funciona aquí como sustantivo al haberse apropiado del significado de "expresión, palabra, etc."

Su humilde súbdito,

Enlasarenas


----------



## Terry Mount

Yo veo cierto paralelismo:

Every cloud has a silver lining.  Se entiende que "la nube" representa algo malo pero puesto que cada nube tiene su forro de plata (y la plata es "buena") resulta que lo malo (cada nube) trae algo bueno (la plata): no hay mal que por bien no venga.

Pero estoy de acuerdo...que los otros dichos captan muy bien (mejor?) el sentido.


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

Enselarenas,

Ya que soy el _imperator bonus_ y humilde   te daré el título de* Enselarenus Grammaticus Correctus *.
Bueno, a Terry-Mount os explico que el sentido no está en que la nube está forrada de plata, el sentido está en que la nube es gris y que el sol se ve detrás de ella formando un halo de plata, pero lo que quiere decir es que después de la tormenta oscura, las nubes tenebrosas, aún en medio de todo eso, existe la esperanza, no tiene nada que ver la plata... la metáfora es el sol no la plata.


Augusto-César _Imperator_


----------



## Terry Mount

Entonces por qué se usa  la palabra "lining"???  No veo en "silver lining" nada de "halo de plata."


----------



## Enlasarenas

A raíz de vuestro análisis tan particular de esta expresión, me da la imprensión de que estáis rayando en el sentido de otra muy similar: "Después de la tormenta llega la calma", ¿no creéis?

Arenas


----------



## Terry Mount

Terry Mount said:
			
		

> Entonces por qué se incluye la palabra "lining"???


 
From: The New Dictionary of Cultural Literacy, Third Edition.  2002.   *Every cloud has a silver lining*  Every misfortune has its positive aspect.
The positive aspect is "the silver lining"; the "every misfortune" is "every cloud."


----------



## Okika M.

Una aclaración cortita para caro Imperator Caesar Avgvstvs:
Cuando la vida te da limones, "haz limonada'' no "has limonada". 

Okika M.


----------



## Faith

Hola

Pues yo lo de la limonada (en español) siempre lo he oído en las películas y siempre me ha parecido una traducción horrible porque en la vida se lo he oido decir a nadie, me quedo con el silver lining me gusta más jejej


----------



## Augusto-Cesar

Gracias *Fede Hispanorum y Occica M. Argentinensis *

También los emperadores necesitan a sus súbditos para que sus faltas sea corregidas. 

Salve!
*Augusto-César*


----------



## Lalajuela

Hi, 

I know there have been multiple threads started on this saying before, but I have yet to find what I'm looking for. My grandmother frequently says, "_*No hay mal que por bien no venga*_" and I'm looking for a common translation that's not too literal, and not too cliché. Am I asking too much? I know it's often translated as "every cloud has a silver lining" but I see it a little differently. Anyone have any other thoughts on how to say it in English?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## borgonyon

How about: all's well that ends well?


----------



## Telmo

There is one that I like very much. I have only heard it from my American Mom, Lucy Palo: EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.
Creo que se ajusta bien al sentido.
Vs


----------



## Lalajuela

I like both of those- thanks! But I'll gladly accept other contributions as well


----------



## micafe

How about:

*'Every cloud has a silver lining'*


----------



## Puellam audiam

micafe said:


> How about:
> 
> *'Every cloud has a silver lining'*


 

I believe this is the one.


----------



## VenusEnvy

I've also used this phrase in some situations to mean *It was a blessing in disguise*.


----------



## micafe

VenusEnvy said:


> I've also used this phrase in some situations to mean *It was a blessing in disguise*.


 
Right. There's also a nice phrase: *'Sometimes blessings come disguised as tragedies'. *

(so true)
**


----------



## Lalajuela

Thanks everyone. Another friend suggested, "all things work together for good." What do you think? It seems close to a verse from the book of Romans in the New Testament. Does anyone know if people say this?


----------



## Boerboel

Yes, we use that phrase.  Though, I'm not sure about non-Christians...


----------



## Edwin

Encontré esta oración en la red. Es casi una traducción literal:

“There is nothing bad that does not bring something good”


----------



## GabyCQ

Algo así como que cualquier cosa mala que pasa puede anticipar algo bueno ... sale algo bueno de alguna calamidad


----------



## Mate

Any bad thing that happens brings along something good .


----------



## soupdragon78

Es asi?
Es que me cuesta mucho la construcción "...que por..." Lo tenia entendido al revés. Que cosa la gramatica no?
Tienen mas ejemplos de del uso de este construcción?
Gracias Gaby y Matea


----------



## Keith Hornby

En inglés tenemos un dicho; 'It's an ill wind that blows no-one good.'
Quiere decir lo mismo.


----------



## Mate

Keith Hornby said:


> En inglés tenemos un dicho; 'It's an ill wind that blows no-one good.'
> Quiere decir lo mismo.


Perdóname Keith, pero si no entendí mal ese dicho significa exactamente lo opuesto a "No hay mal que por bien no venga".


----------



## Snita

Like Mateamargo said:

something good can come (or comes) out of every bad situation

Cheers


----------



## kpozzy

"Every cloud has a silver lining" is the closest I can get. La idea es que cada nube (negra) está forrada por dentro de plata.


----------



## Mustardseed

Mi diccionarios de refranes inglés-español dice:

A stumble may prevent a fall.
Bad luck often brings good luck.
(A misfortune may be good if it prevents a greater misfortune from happening)


----------



## Mate

Both kpozzy and Mustarseed seem to be in the right path.

Regarding black cluods, those are always regarded by farmers as good news, especially in the midst of a hot dry summmer.


----------



## RussUS

Mateamargo said:


> Perdóname Keith, pero si no entendí mal ese dicho significa exactamente lo opuesto a "No hay mal que por bien no venga".


I have always understood the phrase "It's an ill wind that blows no good," to mean what Keith said, and consequently be a fitting translation of the Spanish. 

I may of course be wrong, as sometimes we have lifelong misconceptions of such phrases. I have always understood it, though, when it says "an ill wind" to mean a very ill wind, as in most winds also blow some good, only a very ill wind blows no good.


----------



## DCPaco

When one door closes, another one opens.--Alexander Graham Bell.

The whole quote is:

When one door closes another door opens; but we so often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door, that we do not see the ones which open for us.


----------



## Keith Hornby

Mateamargo said:


> Perdóname Keith, pero si no entendí mal ese dicho significa exactamente lo opuesto a "No hay mal que por bien no venga".


 
 Hola Mate

para mí quiere decir que si haya un viento debe contenir una pequeña miga de algo bueno.

Que se le ayuda.


----------



## gwainberg

Quiere decir que cualquier acontecimiento que pareciera malo finalmente va a dar un resultado bueno.
Espero que esta explicación te ayude.
GW


----------



## Mate

RussUS and Keith: now I'm finally getting it right. It fits quite fairly IMHO.

Thank you - Mate


----------



## DCPaco

kpozzy said:


> *"Every cloud has a silver lining"* is the closest I can get. La idea es que cada nube (negra) está forrada por dentro de plata.


 
I like this one the best...I think this one fits perfectly.


----------



## Mate

DCPaco said:


> I like this one the best...I think this one fits perfectly.


Agreed.

Mate


----------



## jpwillia

Tengo una idea.  No sé si es la expresión estándar pero la he escuchado muchas veces en EE.UU.  Tal vez sea una expresión específica de mi región, entonces si alguien tiene otra información respecto a ésta, que la diga.

"Where one door closes, another one opens."  

Respecto a la expresión que habla de "silver clouds", nunca la entendí.  Tal vez sea británica.

Suerte a todos


----------



## Soy Yo

"Every cloud has a silver lining" se usa en EE.UU.  No sé dónde originó la expresión, pero es ahora tan "norteamericana" como "británica."


----------



## tuvir

Según mi opinión no sé si es la más certera en every cloud has a silver lining  lo traduciría por la esperanza es lo último que se pierde. o sea que ante cualquier dificultad siempre hay un rayo de esperanza.


----------



## granota

Blimey! after reading through all that I have to say Cirrus that ¡¡¡you were right first time!!! it IS every cloud has a silver lining

but well done for causing a storm in a teacup jaja


----------



## cirrus

thanks everyone for your tuppenceworth!


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Enlasarenas said:


> Ahora que lo pienso, me ha surgido la duda acerca de si se dice "A mal tiempo..." o "Al mal tiempo...", yo diría la primera, aunque la segunda no me suena mal del todo...
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 
Lo conozco como *'a mal tiempo...* pero *al mal tiempo...* no cambia el sentido ni la fluidez del dicho.


----------



## iturmendi

Hi, friends!
"No hay mal que por bien no venga" in English:
"Every cloud has a silver lightning"????

A friend told me that phrase but I'm not sure about it.
Thank you.
Kisses


----------



## Bil

Hola

Sí, así es.


----------



## iturmendi

Bil said:


> Hola
> 
> Sí, así es.


 
Thanks, Bil.


----------



## kkk---

hi all!
i came accross this phrase in an article. 
I wonder does it mean: 
´there is no bad without good aswell´ ?
thanks


----------



## krolaina

It´s an ill wind that blows nobody any good.


----------



## nellie1973

Every cloud has a silver lining...


----------



## ForeverFactor

I always thought of it like nellie1973 and krolaina say that there is nothing bad that won't eventually bring something good or turn out well in the end, and as far as I can tell that is the general consensus every where else I've looked.


----------



## kristina24

I think all of you are right, I always use that phrase in my native language in that sense.


----------



## Cubanboy

*De acuerdo con esto:


No hay mal que por bien no venga---Every cloud has a silver lining.

Saludos.


*


----------



## kkk---

fantastic! thanks for all the great replys. Can't think of anywhere else i could get such good and quick info.


----------



## king_ignacio

Alguien sabe si este dicho *"No hay mal que por bien no venga"* tiene algún equivalente en Inglés? podría ser así ; There is no evil that came for good.

Gracias


----------



## Sandragoras

There is no evil that does not come for something good.


----------



## Eneko

Hola,
Según mi edición del Collins:

It's an ill wind that blows nobody any good

Pero la verdad es que yo le encuentro el sentido contrario...

Y mira que el Collins es fiable!

Un saludo


----------



## blomst

"it's an ill wind that blows nobody any good"
I found this in a dictionary

Good luck!


----------



## aguacate

Que quiere decir la frase?  Tiene un ejemplo de su uso?


----------



## hezman

"No hay mal que por bien no venga" is used when an unfortunate event brings good and often unexpected consecuences.

For example, the theater is infested with rats. The theater burns down. We have lost the theater, but we have also get rid of the rats.


----------



## Cachumbo

aguacate said:


> Que quiere decir la frase? Tiene un ejemplo de su uso?


Pudiera expliarse  , mas o menos asi hay una expresion que no estoy seguro , puedes ver que tal , a blessing in disguise , por ejemplo do not cry , this may turn out to be a blessing in disguise , no llores puede que todo sea para bien , o mira que no hay mal que por bien no venga , creo que se pudiera entender como tal , que te parece


----------



## Twodalu

"No pain, no gain."  Es usada en ingles asi como la usaba mi abuelita.  Situaciones de todas clases; fisicas y emocionales.  Simple y directa sin sonarse muy analitico o poetico.


----------



## Soy Yo

Twodalu said:


> "No pain, no gain." Es usada en ingles asi como la usaba mi abuelita. Situaciones de todas clases; fisicas y emocionales. Simple y directa sin sonarse muy analitico o poetico.


 
El único contexto en que he oído "No pain, no gain" es el del ejercicio físico.  Si no sientes ningún dolor (en tus músculos) durante el ejercicio, no estás recibiendo ningún beneficio.  Diría que tu abuela ya va extendiendo la aplicación de la expresión....


----------



## Txiri

Otra, después de la lluvia sale el sol.  

It´s an ill wind that blows nobody good, I understand as, this event or person is bringing nothing, absolutely nothing positive with it.
I don´t comprehend how it can be used to mean "no hay mal que por bien no venga".  

The cloud with the silver lining is a good fit, in my opinion.


----------



## Soy Yo

Both English phrases "fit":  "Every cloud has a silver lining." AND "It's an ill wind that blows no good."  The latter means: "A wind that blows no good is an ill wind indeed."  The implication is that this is not one of those "ill" winds.  See here.  "This is said when things have gone wrong; the idea being that when bad things happen there can also be some positive results."


----------



## Twodalu

Tambien se usa en contexto emocional "No pain, no gain" porque a poco no duele cuando un amante te echa a volar pero uno aprende en todas situaciones y cuando uno aprende de la situacion, uno avanzo a otro nivel.


----------



## Soy Yo

OK  pero para mí no es tan obvio.  Wikipedia lo toca un poco.


----------



## nicagringa

I recently read a possible English translation for this: * "Good things come from bad situations".*  While this is not a typical English adage (at least I've never heard it), I did find mention of it on at least two web sites.  Perhaps this would work for "no hay mal que por bien no venga".


----------



## MadrigalTriste

Telmo said:


> EVERYTHING HAPPENS FOR A REASON.
> Creo que se ajusta bien al sentido.
> Vs


 
Me pareció la mejor traducción.


----------



## nicagringa

MadrigalTriste said:


> Me pareció la mejor traducción.


 

Thanks, MadrigalTriste.  This is a perfect translation.


----------



## gatogab

cirrus said:


> Como se traduce este dicho al ingles ?
> 
> I had always thought this meant every cloud has a silver lining. Have I got the wrong end of the stick?
> 
> Gracias a todos de ante mano


Tengo prisa, estoy en atraso al trabajo, pierdo el tren metropolitano.
En espera del otro encuentro en la estación una señora y la reconozco como un viejo amor. Nos ponemos a conversar y a recordar. Entonces pienso que *no hay mal* (haber perdido el tren) *que por bien* (el encuentro colmo de deliciosos recuerdos) *no venga*.
¿Cómo se dice en inglés?
Ni la menor idea


----------



## Terry Mount

Every cloud has a silver lining.
It's an ill wind that blows no good.


----------



## filommedea

Pero entre tanto recorte y reajuste, no hay mal que por bien no venga
How can i translate this sentence?
it's better to say "There is not bad from which good doesn't come" or " every cloud has a silver lining"?


----------



## Jim986

Hi. Yes, "every cloud..." is a common, easily understood expression. Also "It's an ill wind that blows no good".


----------



## filommedea

ok thank u very much


----------



## kw10

To me "it's an ill wind..." sounds a bit formal or awkward... I'd go with "every cloud has a silver lining", which (as Jim said) is very common.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Sabria alguien traducir " no hay mal que por bien no venga en Ingles, se me ocurre que podria ser algo asi como It was a blessing in disguise" We use it when sth terrible happens but still we benefit from it. Thanks


----------



## Valvs

How about "Every cloud has a silver lining"?


----------



## aztlaniano

Valvs said:


> How about "Every cloud has a silver lining"?


Concuerdo.
También hay: "It's an ill wind that blows nobody any good".
saludos


----------



## jeterinmicipen

You're right thank you again.
CHAPTER CLOSED


----------



## tomtiguy

There is no misfortune that brings no blessings.
There is no misfortune that comes without blessings.
There is no evil through which comes no grace.
No hardship comes without blessings.

This is a fun one to translate.


----------



## aurilla

Terry Mount said:


> Entonces por qué se usa la palabra "lining"??? No veo en "silver lining" nada de "halo de plata."


 
Alude a que el halo de plata es señal que detrás está el sol, símbolo de cosas mejores.

*No hay mal que por bien no venga*

Es algo como "you learn from your mistakes."

La más que se me parece es "Bad things happen for a reason."


----------



## singerofjazz

I heard the the expression " No hay mal , que por bien no venga" since I was small. I believe it means good things can come from bad experiences,times etc.  I would like to translate the other way, perhaps thinking in English is getting in my way, to read " no hay bien que por mal no venga"  What is wrong with my reasoning?


----------



## clanndaeid

> I heard the the expression " No hay mal , que por bien no venga" since I was small. I believe it means good things can come from bad experiences,times etc. I would like to translate the other way, perhaps thinking in English is getting in my way, to read " no hay bien que por mal no venga" What is wrong with my reasoning?


Not a very uplifting version. Like saying 'there's a cloud to every silver lining.'

I recently heard someone say "There's good in every bad, and there's bad in every good." It may well have been the person's own piece of philosophizing, rather than an accepted saying. I had never heard it, though it makes sense.


----------



## singerofjazz

thanks again. I guess my question was more on the spanish wording of the "proverb" which to some seems backwords.........


----------



## klanewala

Literal - There is not bad for which good does not come.
Best translation is "Every cloud has a silver lining"


----------



## ery1980

Mucho tiempo después, pero creo que lo que más se parece a "no hay mal que por bien no venga" es "a blessing in disguise"


----------

